# 7D Rear Dial Cheap?



## Hydrogen (May 4, 2013)

Just purchased a 7D and the rear main jog dial feels cheap. 

This is the third body I've used and one of the two previous ones were like this too. Best way to describe it is a cheap, flimsy plastic feel. It works just fine, but pushing the SET button makes a popping/clicking noise. The dial itself turns just fine and has good tactile response but some play if you tap on it vs. turning it. 

This is unlike any other EOS body with a rear dial I have tried. Again, 2 out of 3 have been like this.

Is it just me?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 4, 2013)

It certainly didn't feel as cheap as the one on my 5Dc.


----------



## thelebaron (May 4, 2013)

the wheel on my 7d felt solid, just like the top dial. there wasnt a pop or click sound either to the set button


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 4, 2013)

thelebaron said:


> the wheel on my 7d felt solid, just like the top dial. there wasnt a pop or click sound either to the set button



mine is the same, it feels solid and i do not hear any pop or anything when pressing set button...


----------



## Menace (May 4, 2013)

Mine was solid with no noises etc


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 4, 2013)

Mine feels just like the one on my 3, and any other mid high end EOS i've handled (and thays a lot as I used to sell them) with the exception of the 5 (a2e) and 50e, ehich felt really cheap.

All good with my 7d though I've never been all that happy with the grip.


----------



## candyman (May 4, 2013)

Hydrogen said:


> Just purchased a 7D and the rear main jog dial feels cheap.
> 
> This is the third body I've used and one of the two previous ones were like this too. Best way to describe it is a cheap, flimsy plastic feel. It works just fine, but pushing the SET button makes a popping/clicking noise. The dial itself turns just fine and has good tactile response but some play if you tap on it vs. turning it.
> 
> ...




Like you I own a 7D and a 5D MK III.
There is a difference between the quality of the rear main jog dial between those 2 cameras. I guess it has to do with both cameras being in a different price league. The difference is, in my case, not that big. And, I must say, it never bothered me.


----------



## cycomachead (May 4, 2013)

I own both a 5D3 and 7D. 

The wheels are different, but I don't think my 7D wheel is much worse. I've use it for 2.5 years and love it! It's much nicer than the wheel on the 5D2 (which I've only barely used) and on the 20-50D series, which I used before. It does have a bit of a click to it, but I like it.

I've now had a 5D3 for a little while and the wheel is improved. The texture is better but honestly, sometimes it feels a little soft. 

I've also used a 1DX for a bit, and its wheel and buttons are really really good. I think the 5D3 improvements are a scaled down version from the 1DX.


----------



## brad-man (May 4, 2013)

There must be a good bit of variability between copies. My 5Dll and 7D wheels are both very solid and stable with positive stops with an audible click. The set button on my 7D is slightly softer, but I imagine I probably have mashed down harder on it since the 5D is usually used for more relaxed shooting.


----------



## Hydrogen (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for your posts, especially those with 5D3 experience to compare.

I am starting to wonder if this isn't a characteristic of the 7D, but the SET button definitely feels cheaper in-the-hand than my 5D3, 20D after 8 years of use and 5D2s I've tried and another 7D.

Maybe I should exchange it, but then you trade one problem for another...


----------



## crasher8 (May 4, 2013)

I find the 7D wheel to be somewhere in between the 5D3 and the EOS 3. Solid but with a bit of a click. The 3 has a loud click but doesn't feel like true engineering plastic (age) and the 5D3 is solid but a muted click. Both are great cameras and the 7D is no slouch either, I mean that in terms of body construction.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

I have both the 7D and the 5D3 also. I just went out shooting a couple days ago with my 7D slung over my left shoulder and the 5d3 over my right shoulder. 

Interesting to say the least, As long as I've owned the 7d, close to 3 years, I've always found it to feel very good in the hand, loved the fit and finish and never had anything to say other than it was a great device and felt very top of the line with regard to build.

Having both, I notice the mechanical sound of the shutter is much louder on my 7D and the rear button doesn't feel quite as nice using it along side my 5d3 as it did in the days before I owned the 5d3. That being said, I don't think it's terrible, just not quite as nice as the rear wheel on the 5d3. 

Of course the shutter now sounds a bit cheaper to me, although initially I thought the quieter sound of the 5d3 shutter sounded cheaper and more "toy like", I now prefer it to the click of the 7D shutter. Silent mode is altogether a different thing but I'm not comparing that.

I feel that the wheel, the tactile feel, the responsiveness and the buttons are close to that of my 5D3 but just shy of being quite on the same caliber. I've no issues with the set button on either and neither make any noise. 

I have no complaints about my 7D other than it now lives in the shadow of my 5D3 whose high ISO performance and IQ is immeasurably better! Think I'm getting ready to trade my 7D for a bunch of Ben Franklins! :

Cheers!


----------

